# K3B und ID3 tags

## Erdie

Moin moin,

ich habe letztens meine alten CDs gerippt um sie auf mein Fritzbox NAS zu packen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass k3b zwar die Dateien korrekt benennt, aber trotzdem keine mp3 tags schreibt. Ist das normal? Ich habe schon nach use flags gesucht, die vlt fehlen könnten aber nichts gefunden. Version ist 18.08.3. Das ist echt schade wenn man keine Indizierung usw nutzen kann.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Yamakuzure

Wenn die Dateien in einem Schema gespeichert sind, in dem alle daten in Ordner-/Dateinamen enthalten sind, dann kannst du die Tags ganz einfach mit media-sound/kid3 erzeugen lassen.

Allerdings sollte k3b das mit USE="mp3 taglib" eigentlich auch selber können.

Es haben manche Pakete den "taglib" flag. Vielleicht geht es nur, wenn kde-apps/kio-extras und kde-frameworks/kfilemetadata auch mit USE="taglib" gebaut sind?

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass k3b nur die Tags schreibt, wenn man das flag "erzeuge m3u files" aktiviert hat. Wie blöd ist das denn? Ich wollte keine m3u files hatte aber erwartet, dass die tags trotzdem in den mp3 files geschrieben werden.

Ich habe heute morgen kurz versucht herauszufinden, wie man mit kid3 die Tags aus den Directorynamen restaurieren kann. Das ist mir aber nicht gelungen, kannst du mit wenigen Worten beschreiben wie das geht? Ansonsten muß ich wohl 30 CDs nur rippen. Was für ein Spaß, das ist immer noch weniger Arbeit als die Tags mit dem Editor manuell zu schreiben.

----------

## firefly

Ich selbst verwende soundkonverter wenn ich mal eine audio cd rippen muss.

Für das nachträgliche taggen verwende ich easytag. Das kann auch aus einer Verzeichnisstruktur und Dateinamen tags generieren.

Der hat einen "scanner" mit dem man die tags füllen kann.

In der eingabemaske gibt man dann an welche Bestandteile der Verzeichnisstruktur/Dateiname zu welchen Tags gehören. (screenshot: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/EasyTAG/Screenshots?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=screenshot_sw_mask_editor.png)

Ein ähnliches Feature würde ich jetzt auch bei kid3 erwarten

----------

## asturm

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass k3b nur die Tags schreibt, wenn man das flag "erzeuge m3u files" aktiviert hat. Wie blöd ist das denn? Ich wollte keine m3u files hatte aber erwartet, dass die tags trotzdem in den mp3 files geschrieben werden.

 

Vielleicht ein Portingbug. Am besten in https://bugs.kde.org suchen bzw. einen erstellen falls nicht vorhanden.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe heute morgen kurz versucht herauszufinden, wie man mit kid3 die Tags aus den Directorynamen restaurieren kann. Das ist mir aber nicht gelungen, kannst du mit wenigen Worten beschreiben wie das geht?

 Klar. Du öffnest ein Verzeichnis (STRG+D), und hast rechts oben zwei Format-Zeilen. In die untere trägst du dann sowas ein wie "%{artist}/%{album}/%{track} %{title}" (*), und klickst rechts neben "Nach:" auf "Tag 1", "Tag 2" oder beide.

(*) Wenn du den Mauszeiger auf die Zeile hältst, kommt ein Popup mit den Bedeutungen der Variablen, und welche es gibt. Das Eingabefeld ist gleichzeitig ein Aufklappmenu, mit vielen verschiedenen Vorlagen.

----------

## asturm

Im Übrigen würde ich musicbrainz picard empfehlen (media-sound/picard).

----------

## Erdie

Vielen Dank erstmal!

Da habe ich jetzt eine Menge Material zum ausprobieren. 

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Easytag hat es gerissen. Das nenn ich mal ne coole Application!

----------

## doedel

Ich drücke mich seit Jahren um das richtige Benennen und mittlerweile ist die unsortierte Sammlung 25GB gross. Das kann ich auch gut gebrauchen, vielen Dank  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Easytag hat es gerissen. Das nenn ich mal ne coole Application!

 

Verwende ich schon seit Jahren. Ist das beste Programm, was ich bisher dafür gefunden hab. Kid3 kam bei meinen bisherigen Versuchen nicht man ansatzweise ran.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Easytag hat es gerissen. Das nenn ich mal ne coole Application! 
> 
> Verwende ich schon seit Jahren. Ist das beste Programm, was ich bisher dafür gefunden hab. Kid3 kam bei meinen bisherigen Versuchen nicht man ansatzweise ran.

 "easytags probiere ich auch mal aus. Da es eine Gnome-Anwendung ist, hatte ich das nie auf dem Schirm, danke!

----------

## misterjack

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Im Übrigen würde ich musicbrainz picard empfehlen (media-sound/picard).

 

Mein Favorit, vorher jahrelang Easytag. Musicbrainz finde ich aber 'ne Ecke besser.

----------

## musv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Da es eine Gnome-Anwendung ist, hatte ich das nie auf dem Schirm, danke!

 

Nein, ist es so direkt nicht. Easytag braucht keinerlei Gnome-Libs sondern nur GTK.

----------

